# Disney World timeshare rentals



## kdorward (Jul 14, 2009)

If you rent a Disney timeshare rental from a private party or exchange thru RCI can you get the dinner plan.   Right now they offer the dinner plan for free with reservations.    Would you be intitled to these specials.    Is there any diference when you get the room thru Disney or rent it privately or exchange thru RCI.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Jul 14, 2009)

kdorward said:


> If you rent a Disney timeshare rental from a private party or exchange thru RCI can you get the dinner plan.   Right now they offer the dinner plan for free with reservations.    Would you be intitled to these specials.    Is there any difference when you get the room thru Disney or rent it privately or exchange thru RCI.



If you rent from a private party or RCI you can *purchase* the Dining Plan for your stay. 
If you purchase your room through Disney(CRO), and it is during the designated times, and it qualities, then you can get Disney Dining for free, but only if you purchase your room through Disney (CRO). I hope this helps!


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 14, 2009)

*Free Dining is just another discount package deal*

As stated above, free dining is not available to Disney timeshare owners or exchangers. Free Dining is only available for cash paying customers. 

In order to get free Dining, you have to pay full rate rack for the room directly through Disney. 
Cash paying customers can either take advantage of one of Disney's discount room deals & pay for dining OR pay full rack rate & get free dining.



> From mousesavers.com
> 
> Fall 35% Off Package Offer
> You can get special discounted room rates with a vacation package offer running 8/9/09-10/3/09. Availability is limited: some dates and resorts will be not be available. Room rates will correspond with the room-only offer covering the same dates.  *This package can be booked with any of the Dining plans added on, but you will pay full price for those*. You must book by 8/8/09.
> ...


----------



## kdorward (Jul 15, 2009)

So you can't get the dining for free if you rent from an owner.    Do they offer discount on the meal plans, tickets, etc.    Is there a website to look at to find the cost of these expenses.   It sounds to me that will lower prices for renting out Disney properties.    If you can get alot more perks thru Disney.   I realize you are paying full price for the properties but that still seems like it will hurt the rentals for Disney owners.


----------



## sandcastles (Jul 15, 2009)

For the difference in price between renting from owners or from Disney, you can easily pay for the dining plan and still come out ahead.


----------



## kdorward (Jul 15, 2009)

What is the Magical Express at Disney?   I heard that isn't included either if you rent from an owner.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 15, 2009)

Disney Express is a complimentary airport shuttle service, luggage delivery and airline check-in.  See this link for more details - http://www.wdwinfo.com/Transportation/magical-express.htm

Here's a summary from the Disboard about what is included and not included with a rental through a Disney timeshare owner.

From the Disboards Rent/Trade Sticky titled "*Using the DVC Rent/Trade board. READ ME FIRST*" - http://disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=29 (NOTE: For some strange reason you have to login to read the sticky )


> *New to DVC? Here are a few things you should know*
> _Reserving DVC accommodations though a DVC Member is very different from a reservation made directly through Disney
> DVC is a timeshare and not a hotel. As a result certain hotel type services are not provided, such as daily housekeeping. You will get a "Trash & Towel" service on the fourth day of your stay (the trash is emptied and the towels are replaced). If you stay 8 nights or longer, you will get a full cleaning on your fourth day and your "Trash & Towel" service on your eighth day. The cycle repeats with either a full cleaning or "T&T" every four days.
> 
> ...


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 15, 2009)

kdorward said:


> Is there a website to look at to find the cost of these expenses.



Regular "Rack" rates - http://www.mousesavers.com/roomrates2009.html
Disney World Vacation Packages - http://allears.net/pl/packages.htm
Disney Resort Hotel Discounts for the General Public - http://www.mousesavers.com/disneyresorts.html#codes

Rental Rates from Disney timeshare owners varies
Here's a link to the DVC point charts. Just select the DVC resort to see the nightly point requirement for your dates. http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-vacation-club/DVCpoints.shtml
Here's a link to the MF for each DVC resort for each DVC point. http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=28885989&postcount=46


----------



## bnoble (Jul 15, 2009)

> For the difference in price between renting from owners or from Disney, you can easily pay for the dining plan and still come out ahead.


Usually, but not always.  There are a few situations in which Disney would be less expensive assuming $10/point, but it's not very common.  It depends on some inversions between the DVC and CRO calendars, travel party composition, etc.  Even if they are close to each other in cost, Disney's cancelation policies are a lot more liberal than what you'd get from most owners.

Also, it is worth noting that for the more expensive rooms (such as DVC units), Free Dining is not always the most generous Disney promotion.  The 35% off deal for the general public can often be better, and can be competitive with the price you'd get from a Member.

kdorward: you have to think of the Disney promotions as completely separate from renting points.  Disney offers deals to encourage people who wouldn't otherwise come (or would come, but stay in a less expensive property).  DVC owners have already paid for their lodging---they already have all the incentive they need, because if they don't come down, rent, or use their points for something else, they are worthless.


----------



## sandcastles (Jul 15, 2009)

I'll use BWV as an example since that is what I'm most familiar with.  I'll use November as an example.  DVC calls it choice season, DW calls it value.  The price of a standard studio at @10 a point is $90 per nite, a Boardwalk view or preferred is $120 per nite.  Disney rack rate is $380.00 plus 47.50 tax for a total of $427.50.  Addding the dining plan to DVC member rental will still not bring it up to DW rental.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 16, 2009)

Right---most nights are a better deal from an owner.  But, not always.  It all depends on exactly what your needs are, and it is worth checking both ways.

Here is an example.  Under the current 35% off deal you can get a 1BR unit at Bay Lake Tower, with a lake view, for $2,709 from Disney, tax included, for the week of August 9th.  The same week requires 298 points, so from an owner it would be $2,980 (though the feeding frency by owners pretty much has these nights completely out of DVC inventory).  Plus, Disney will let you cancel as late as five days prior to check in, with no penalty.  An owner probably won't.


----------



## icydog (Aug 25, 2009)

bnoble said:


> Right---most nights are a better deal from an owner.  But, not always.  It all depends on exactly what your needs are, and it is worth checking both ways.
> 
> Here is an example.  Under the current 35% off deal you can get a 1BR unit at Bay Lake Tower, with a lake view, for $2,709 from Disney, tax included, for the week of August 9th.  The same week requires 298 points, so from an owner it would be $2,980 (though the feeding frency by owners pretty much has these nights completely out of DVC inventory).  Plus, Disney will let you cancel as late as five days prior to check in, with no penalty.  An owner probably won't.



That is a good deal.. No owner could, or should, compete that rate. CRO is obviously trying to get new people into the rooms so they will be enticed to buy into DVC. 
Why else would they be undercutting themselves like this?


----------



## lprstn (Aug 27, 2009)

On
Endless Vacation Getaways...

See details below:

http://www.wyndham-vacations.com/ma...archDate=10/2009&rci.searchValue=ORLANDO AREA

Disney Animal Kingdom Village

2-bd
*For Entire week in October
Oct 10-Oct 17 (7)
 $690*/night ($4,831.30*) *

*1-bd
Oct 10-Oct 17 (7)
 $555*/night ($3,886.30*) 

Studio

Oct 10-Oct 17 (7)
 $383*/night ($2,681.43*) *


----------



## logan115 (Aug 27, 2009)

lprstn said:


> On
> Endless Vacation Getaways...
> 
> See details below:
> ...




YIKES !!  Can get a better deal going straight thru CRO, and could probably save about 33% renting points from a DVC owner (however don't think there's any availability now for F&W).

Chris


----------



## lark (Aug 31, 2009)

bnoble said:


> Here is an example.  Under the current 35% off deal you can get a 1BR unit at Bay Lake Tower, with a lake view, for $2,709 from Disney, tax included, for the week of August 9th.  The same week requires 298 points, so from an owner it would be $2,980 (though the feeding frency by owners pretty much has these nights completely out of DVC inventory).  Plus, Disney will let you cancel as late as five days prior to check in, with no penalty.  An owner probably won't.



I think you've really isolated the one time of year when it just does not make sense to rent points -- the period from the end of the third week in July to the end of the second week in August.  These are "magic season" weeks for DVC, which command the very highest point totals for reservations, except for the holidays.  However, under disney's bizzare "seasons" for cash reservations July 18 is the start of "value" season for deluxe resorts -- the very cheapest in terms of cash.  

All of this assumes, of course, that you can find reservations at DVC resorts during these summer months.  I understand that DVC rooms are pretty tough to come by for cash reservations at this time of year, and the discounts are even harder to find.  I think the best bets are the brand new DVC resorts that aren't sold out yet -- like BLT or the new phase of AKV.  There is a much better inventory of these resorts for cash reservations right now, because they are only "declared" over to the DVC when enough points are sold to warrant the declaration.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 31, 2009)

DVC is generally very easy to book on cash even at sold out resorts---sources for CRO inventory include ROFR'd contracts, and those turned over for "internal" exchanges: Disney Cruise Line, Adventures by Disney, and the non-DVC Disney resorts.

That said, my point wasn't that CRO reservations are always a good idea.  Rather, it's worth spending the 2 minutes it takes to check the WDW website just to see if Disney's own promotions can compete.


----------

